
The Washington Post Really 'Likes' Facebook - zoowar
http://cdn.nextround.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/washington-post-facebook.png
======
rst
FWIW, Post publisher Donald Graham certainly likes Facebook; he's been on
their board of directors...

